# Eight race series to start March 1st.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

One of the problems in getting a new adult series started here has been getting racers. In my area 1/32nd and 1/24th scales dominate, and while there are some crossovers they usually don't stay for an entire series. That combined with the lack of a sponsor I have been lucky enough to find in the past makes it hard for me personally to make it worthwhile for guys to come racing. Even the loss of my job last Friday complicates things like refreshments I have always provided at my hosted events. When we raced at the pizza place I bought the pies, now we're talking about chips and dip and generic cola for the drivers. It's a definite step down. 

Right now I have five dedicated guys and one dedicated young lady willing to race. At most venues six drivers are not an event, some it's not even an occasion to open the track. Six drivers racing two cars each will make it a bit better but then the dynamic of two car from the same driver in the same heat or main complicates it. We have rules to get around that. We have the cars, I have the cars, only two of the six others own their own cars so I have rent-a-racers. 

So March 1st we're starting an eight race series with what we have using three tracks. Venues will be Sequoia Speedway with it's slightly banked 12.78' per lap distance, Mosqueda Speedway with it's totally flat 16.28' per lap distance and the new Yoshimura Tri-oval which is a 2 lane high banked course of 16.03' per lap. The tri-oval will be raced first and last, three races at Sequoia with three alternating races at Mosqueda. All races will be our usual event of 500 timed laps, everyone runs 500 laps and their total race time determines their finishing position. We still will run four (or for this series three cars per race) cars at a time with track position determined by qualifying time. So here is the schedule:

Yoshimura - March 1st
Sequoia - March 8th
Mosqueda - March 15th
Sequoia - March 22nd
Mosqueda - March 29th
Sequoia - April 5th
Mosqueda - April 19th
Yoshimura - April 26th

No race Easter Sunday.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

What cars will be raced Pete? NASCAR CoT's? Dirt Ovals? Which one you guys doing?

As for the number of racers, even in the 1/32 races here, as long as they have 4 or more racers, they will race. And yes, unfortunately, it has gotten to that level before. Just so long as there is enough to rotate through and have at least all three podiums filled. So you guys are doing great and adding a 2nd car to that racers will just increase the probabilities.

Hope you guys have fun!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We're doing the Lifelike NASCAR's from 2000-2003 with a couple of the 2004 Monte Carlo's and Grand Prix's thrown in. I'm trying to save my CoT's for the kids in the near future. I own 10 cars, Yoshi owns 2, Jim Jr. owns 2, Mr. Champion owns, well, he owns a hobby shop so I imagine he'll have a new pair each week. Sarah will race out of my stable and the other two guys will run rentals. Stock rules and just the regular surface on the tracks. Yoshi's tri-oval is just waiting for some stand off guard rail and it'll be ready. His track is also the only one that will run more than 12V as he'll have 2 18v wall packs, one per lane. With the high banking and high power it will be the fastest half mile on our program.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

OK. Cool! Going Nationwide - excellent! Sounds like its going to be fun bro! BTW - with Yoshi's track, have you guys looked at the new tri-power AFX power packs, if he is going to run wall warts? Might be something to look at.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wall warts and he has the double pack terminal track. We modified guard rails and a drift lane of about 1" that will clip onto the outside of the bank. He's using to 12" banks instead of the 9" but that shortened his straights somewhat. Still it's going to be nearly a wide open course.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Pete!

I want to come out and race with you guys!!! LOL!!!

If Cleveland wasn't so far from CA!

Your weather there is better too!

Anyhow, You have been my inspiration so to speak ever since you posted pics of your 4 lane banked oval track with all the scenery!

I am happy to announce without stealing your thread that Bolton Raceway Park is up and running!

I modeled it after your oval.

Mine is a 4 lane banked oval built out of Life Like track that was swapped for from many of the fine folks on this board.

I have 9" curves and 12" banked curves with 12' long straights.

I just got it together so it isn't much to look at yet.

Being an n scale model rail roader also I'm in the process of scratch building pit garages,concession stands,grand stands and the like currently.

My wife and I just got a digital camera so once we figure it out and get pics downloaded to the computer I will post of my progress.

Like you I like many forms of racing!

The t-jets and xtractions really like my track because I can hang those backends out there going through the slightly banked LL curves.

I also run with my kids an iroc series with tyco 440 chassis with 78-80 tyco camaro bodies,firebirds and ap vettes.

I'm looking forward to picking up some LL cot cars.

I like the new 2009 ones coming out by LL.

The paint is far superior to the 2008 cots available now.

Anyhow enough rambling!! HA HA HA!!!

A big Thank You to you and your track and your series!

Your track gave me a big kick in the backside to get up and get mine built!

Now if I only lived closer to join in all the fun you guys are having!!!!

Also the Bubble wrap story was great!

Wish I could of been there in person when it all played out!

Poor Yoshi!!! HA HA HA!!!!

Keep em' on 4 wheels and off their lids!!!!

Talk to ya!

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like a bull ring with the 12" straights. Paul sent me 4 O-Chassis Lifelike NASCAR T-birds that will be done up as IROC cars for later. 

If you're interested I have a number of N scale manual switches I'll swap you for slot car stuff. Let me know and I'll send you what I have.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Pete!

I guess my track would be like a bullring?

It has 12 foot long straights so it is a bit of a short track.

I like it and it serves its purpose for me and the family!

As far as the n scale manual switches go, I currently use Bachmann EZ track.

It isn't the best but it serves its purpose for my needs.

I currently am in buy mode as far as Ho slots go with nothing to swap at this time.

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

These are Atlas Code 80 manuals, I had visions of doing an N layout last summer, bought a bunch of stuff and never built it. I have a mix of lefts and rights.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This was one of the fastest programs that I've ever had the pleasure of hosting. The entire event took less than an hour and a half from qualifying to the final lap of the A Main. 

All of the races were only 10 laps because of the use of a mechanical lap counter, which meant each race lasted about 15 to 20 seconds. Very high speed, nearly wide open all the way around was the rule. I counted only one single crash very early in the program when two cars touched tires getting into a corner. A total of 14 cars entered and 8 graduated to the main events.

In the mains everyone except Sarah had at least one car in the line up, Yoshi, Mr. Champion and myself placed both of our cars on the grid. The winner of each of the mains transferred to race the next car, and so on. When we got down to the last 2 it was Yoshi's Dupont Chevrolet against Mr. Champion's A.J. Foyt Chevrolet in a squared off Monte Carlo duel. Since we had enough people to score they went at it for 25 laps, margin of victory was about two feet of track distance with Yoshi edging out Mr. Champion. I finished 4th overall behind Yoshi's Kellogg's Monte Carlo. 

Yoshi is already talking about making his track a 4 lane and adding the high banked 12" curves to the layout. He has nearly a month and a half to make the changes before our next visit.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

ALL that in 1.5 hours? SWEET! Sounds like you guys (and gals) had a blast! Congrats to Yoshi for his first victory of the series! KIITS (Keep It In The Slot)!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sort of fell down on posting the results, sorry.

Only 4 of us showed so we raced a single car each with lanes determined by qualifying. The race was 250 laps, with Yoshi and myself playing the biggest part of the competetion. For some reason Mr. Champion just couldn't get AJ Foyt to hook up. In the end I nosed Yoshi out by about 3/4th of a lap, or about half a second. 

Next week we visit Mosqueda Speedway's long 1/4 mile dragstrip connected by two tight turns.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice! It's good to be the king! LOL!! 

1/4 mile drag strip, eh? You guys racing for pinks on this next round? hehehe

Have lots of fun!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Now I gotta dig that movie out. At least I have an idea for tonights entertainment.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mel Brooks and Monty Python - two of my favorite entertaining people/troops.

Haven't watched that one in a long time! Some funny stuff!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Again 4 drivers showed up, Yoshi, myself, John Mears and Mr. Champion. I don't know what they did but the boys from Bakersfield really come to play this time. John Mears led from the outset until the very last lap when Mr. Champion slapped him into the wall so hard the pit crews started fighting. There was physically a tire doughnut mark on the door of his car. Good thing we have so much CHP at Mosqueda Speedway. I gave John the option of a green-white-checkered but he passed and settled for his second place. I dropped out early mainly because my car SUCKED. Yoshi had 3rd place all to himself and pretty much cruised. He retains a 12 point lead in the championship.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Small turn out means a fast race. Plenty of fun time and practing/tuning after the race is done. Sounds like your competition did something to bring the "A" game bro. No claiming done? LOL!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No claiming. Not a rule in this event. The qualifying speeds were pretty much the same, the long straights just worked better with newer cars. My brakes over heated and I had to turn them completely off so I just wasn't a player. Mr. Champion had what looked like a nuclear reactor attached to his controller to cool the braking circuit.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL!! Gotta love those braking contraptions they place on the controllers! But, many guys claim half of a race is won with a good controller.....only if it's handled by a good driver.  

Side bar - I finally setup a bullring with my AFX Tomy track and hooked up one of those new tri-power packs from AFX. Man, I love my T-Jets, AW's, and X-Tractions now! The 12V setting is just right. The 8V is a bit low, but I can see where kids younger than 8 years of age would get the most benefit - you can full throttle an AFX SRT or Turbo and it will not deslot. That being said, an AFX SRT or Turbo is still stupid fast in 8V, at least to me....was expecting it to slow those cars down significantly. At any rate, enjoyed running my various cars...some that I have never run since I got them! And your dirt modified runs fine on my track - I didn't even sand the tires and ran it on the 12V setting and it worked just fine. Great car for a non-magnet car!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I use a 45 ohm controller with a braking resistor. No heat sinks, no adjustments. Why these guys are getting hot on just 12 volts and a 2 amps is beyond me. They sit there and practice for 5 minutes adjusting their top end to the track, then their braking for the corners, and then next thing you know they're being whopped by a store bought Parma Econo model. My problem was I beat myself. I relaxed too much expecting mistakes that never came. This is a fast track even though it's flat, the cars carry a huge amount of speed going in and you can get on it coming out of the corners. Once we start racing T-Jets there it's going to be even better because the magnet cars are still accelerating with 9/27 gearing, the T-Jets top out just about the end of the straights.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

That's funny Yoshi! It's true though. Sometimes its very psychological with the controllers. I'm sure they were all floored that they got beat by that controller you have too.

The T-Jet racing ought to be fun once you guys get it going! Especially if the speeds are topping out at the end of the straights. Keep us up to date on the T-Jet racing progress.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. It will.

As of this evening Sarah, Peter and myself have decided not to post on this forum anymore. Not because of the majority of the members but because on one, single member that has no business, in MY opinion, being part of this community. If you would like to be included in the possibility of a pure HO racing forum email Pete and we'll let you know when it becomes fact. Otherwise, we are all done.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> Yeah. It will.
> 
> As of this evening Sarah, Peter and myself have decided not to post on this forum anymore. Not because of the majority of the members but because on one, single member that has no business, in MY opinion, being part of this community. If you would like to be included in the possibility of a pure HO racing forum email Pete and we'll let you know when it becomes fact. Otherwise, we are all done.


Well, that's not right! I cannot believe that you guys get harassed like this all of the time! I sure hope you have reported that individual to Hank - just takes one person to spoil things for people. I'm going to miss you guys posting up here.

I'll e-mail you.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I just emailed Pete myself also and told him how disappointted I was and a lot of the other board members would be also if he decides not to post on the hobbytalk boards any longer.

Speaking for myself, Pete and I have had some really great postings and he has been a very valuable aspect of the hobby to me in all that he knows and has done in our slot hobby.

It is a shame that peoples differences have got to get the better of them to spoil a nice hobby enviroment that we all share here currently on the boards.

I dont know the jest of their differences but I hope they can be resolved eventually so we all can enjoy our hobby together peacefully as it should be.....

I guess only time will tell.......

Peace :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pete and Co - I have a lot of time for you and little for the spoiler, but leaving is an overeaction from which you guys and HT lose out as a whole.


----------

